# My 3 new Breda hens



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Picked these three up this morning, dutch connection farm.sent them.up here with a friend who was showing at the poultry show, so I met her at 9am.at the show to take them home.
They are in quarantine. One black one has a white streak in her Mohawk and I'm going to name her Lilly after Lilly munster the other two I'll figure out names. Now I have 15 breda hens and 3 Cockerals. January I'll put some eggs in the incubator and see what happens


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

You got some good-looking girls,especially the barred one.How old are they?Are they past the stage of problems or are there problems still in the adults,too?It's one thing to take on a breeding project and another to do it with known problems.You got guts,my hat's off to you.I wish you all the success on your project.Does January seem far off?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The 2 black ones are pullets the cuckoo is a hen. I see only issues when hatching, either they pip an die or die up to two weeks old (my CA batch). My nj batch is much hardier. I was told if they male it to two weeks old they will be fine and hardy. 
January isn't that far off lol, two months hahaha


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't see any issues with stock that doesn't come from greenfire. I don't think I'll have any issues, the other breeders I've talked to have no issues either as their stock is not greenfire.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And those who breed like a hatchery have issues. Most breeders who don't breed like hatcheries have no issues


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You're brave doing the breeding thing. I love your birds.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Karen! So far I hatched my own and shipped eggs in Feb and march. 
I'm excited to see what I get in feb


----------

